# Bessacarr E425 waste pipe/tyre clearance.



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

I noticed yesterday on my 2007 Bessacarr E425 that the clearance between the outside top of my rear driver's side tyre and the inner of the two waste pipes was about 15mm, maybe less. The pipe, which is secure enough, has developed a flat, presumably from rubbing against the tyre at times. My local Dealer secured the inner waste pipe to the outer pipe using cable ties and this has increased the clearance slightly to maybe 20mm. Now these pipes may be thick walled but that clearance is a bit skinny. Anyone else with 2007 Bessacarr's encountered this problem?


----------



## Buckle-up-Spanky (May 31, 2009)

*Oil leak*

Thanks for that-we'll check that out!

Have you had any problems with an oil leak??


----------

